# Calcium gluconate 23% solution-



## natty threads (Dec 15, 2010)

I bought a bottle because my goaty goats need calcium-

The two that look the best are the two dairy does that were so sick that I gave all that CMPK when I thought they had hypocalcemia.

I bought a bottle of calcium gluconate because it was available at the new feed store, not open yet officially, just the awsomest.

Yeah, I sound twelve.
Sorry.

I was looking at Taffy's hair this am as I was milking (I had really hoped to not have to milk her), thinking that she looks wormy as all get-out-
I need to do fecals on everyone- I keep forgetting I myself can do this-

DOH-

but KNOWING that as much ivermectin and Quest as she has had, it is probably, as Lee always says, a mineral deficiency.

I had been going to get the oral CMPK and dose everyone, especially Taffy (Kiko-Boer) and her daughter BoChiva (Kiko-Boer who I am NOT milking but will test out in a couple of weeks or so), and Sammy-

Sammy is my older dairy doe, basically Alpine, one of the does that was so sick.

She is old.
That may have been my last chance at babies from her.

***sad face***

She is at least eight...
No.
She was at least eight LAST January when I bought her.

I love my Sammy Sam.

Anyway,
she has seemed old lately.

I'm thinking-

MAN they came out of that sickness looking SHARP-

EVERYone says how awesome Star her daughter looks.

It HAS to be all that calcium and selenium and B vitamins because it sure isn't the weather or the being sick and almost dying.

SO

CAN I SQ the calcium I bought?
The feed store owner says she uses it on her goats orally.

I was hoping I could sub-Q this and not scald my goats with the oral CMPK stuff.

Otherwise, I can drench them with it.

WHAT pray tell is a good and safe dose?
Or do I need to return it?

I really think my goats should get calcium NOW, 
it will probably be a month before I would be able to get injectable CMPK,
so my other choice is CMPK drench, whatever the name of that calcium drench is.

THANK-you ever so very much.

Bless up!
Jennifer
(who is FINALLY figuring out what she is going to do with all these goats!)


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Jennifer you need to find a stable constant dietary source of calcium. Alfalfa pellets should do the trick. I would suggest that you only inject oral in a true emergency because it is not sterile. 
It sounds like you need to bolus more than anything. Does your mineral supplement have lots of copper and a good source of chelated zinc? I have forgotten what you said last time you were on here with Sammy.
Zinc and copper and up to 5% fat levels in your feed are going to give you better coats than some calcium occasionally. 
Lee


----------



## natty threads (Dec 15, 2010)

buckrun said:


> Jennifer you need to find a stable constant dietary source of calcium. Alfalfa pellets should do the trick. I would suggest that you only inject oral in a true emergency because it is not sterile.
> It sounds like you need to bolus more than anything. Does your mineral supplement have lots of copper and a good source of chelated zinc? I have forgotten what you said last time you were on here with Sammy.
> Zinc and copper and up to 5% fat levels in your feed are going to give you better coats than some calcium occasionally.
> Lee


OH YES!

Copper will be in next week, and of course that is what I am thinking having read your many posts and looking at the "wormy" copper deficient goats.

I am just saying that calcium helped my other does, clearly.
My black doeling is SHINY black, not redded at all- well, she's a yearling not a doeling-

Should I give it orally or should I return it and get the CMPK drench?
Or keep it just in case and get the CMPK drench?

They are on alfalfa.

Sammy is eating alfalfa pellets and alfalfa and just picking at grain...

Last week she was eating about four pounds a day of cob (yes, new feedstore- clean COB. Yay.)
They get about 4# of alfalfa a day, not counting what they stomp on, each. (estimating stompage of course).

Please remember it is difficult for me to get exactly whatever.

Thank-you.

I didn't mean YOUR goats are copper deficient-
Just when people post goats that look wormy it turns out they are copper deficient.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Calcium Gluconate 23% solution is a sterile solution intended to be given IV (or IP or Sub-Q).
I have used it sub-Q on both goats and cows when they have shown signs of milk fever. It is not intended to be a dietary calcium supplement.
I have not tried it orally because my experience with cows was always successful sub-Q.


----------



## natty threads (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank-you.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I am curious about the dose of this given subq for milk fever--just because it's readily available at feed stores.

I've also heard that increased calcium in feed will improve a doe's ability to absorb and utilize copper.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You can also purchase the injectable calcium gluconate via jeffers, the information in Sue Reith's articles for hypocalcemia and milk fever, you can use injectable calcium or CMPK. This is invaluable since most oral meds don't work unless you are dealing with prevention or have caught the problem super early, and alot of vets simply won't order or give scripts for CMPK injectable to their clients.

Yes we want to prevent all metobolic disease with our management, but that can take some time to figure out. Vicki


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

I will say this. I prefer the CMPK from the vet in the case of milk fever in a doe. I used Cal Glu on two does for milk fever and lost both does. It blew me away because we don't lose cows to milk fever.
However, I didn't have CMPK this time around when Sheila had a sluggish labor and was "off." She got 70+ccs of Cal Glu sub-Q every half hour for about an hour and a half. She finally delivered her twins about a half hour after the first dose. Then I dosed her at 70+ccs at a time throughout the rest of the day. She ended up with the whole 500 mL bottle sub-Q within a 21 hour span. She's fine now. I caught her earlier though.
Keep in mind that is three cases over the past decade or so.


----------

